# Newbie!



## yayi (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi everyone!  
My three cats are all spayed females who came under my care under different circumstances.
JOJI- was abandoned by her feral mom at my doorstep.
SKINNY-was dumped in my yard by an unknown person (probably the original owner) who did not want to care for her because she was pregnant (alas Skinny's kitten died soon after being born)
QT-given to me by my sis who emigrated and couldn't bring QT with her.
So, as you can see, basically,I am really a new cat owner, although I have loved these cats for years now.
I am looking forward to joining the forums!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum yayi! I look forward to hearing more about your kitties and maybe seeing some pictures *wink, wink, nudge*.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Yayi and welcome! I love the stories on how you got the kitties and the names are adorable - all q  tees!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, yayi! Aren't mother cats clever? My sister fed a mother feral and kittens in her back yard. She doesn't like cats, but marveled when she saw mother cat put each kitten on a different neighbor's porch! What amazing mothers they are! I hope you enjoy gabbing with us! We will look forward to your posts and pictures.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! I can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Its a late welcome, but Welcome ... hehe


----------

